# Battle of the Budget Cigars



## Shark Bait (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's face it guys it's rough times out there what with the economy being the way it is. Though we'd like to indulge ourselves with really good premium cigars it's just not always possible, so I ask the question: what are your favorite 'budget cigars', and by that I mean cigars in the $50.00 and less range. To kick things off I'll name some that I think are pretty good.

1) Gran Habanos (just found out about these today, and they're terrific!)
2) Casa Blanca (surprisingly good IMHO and very mild and creamy)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Famous Nicaraguan 3000
Oba Oba
JR Monte #2 Alt

Slightly over $50

Drew Estate La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro

Those are my budget sticks that I tend to keep on hand.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree that the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 is one of the best budget cigars. 

I also like Devil's Weed and most 5 vegas you can usually find cheap on cbid especially the A series


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Being fairly new my vote so far:

La Finca


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Tony Alvarez Corto Robusto
Reposado '96 Habano
GH Vintage 2002


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

5 Vegas Gold Maduro.


----------



## srfulton (Feb 11, 2011)

You cant buy anything on cibid because of idiots that will buy at high prices. That is what makes this place so popular. They can have a good deal for a good price but someone will always want to win and bid more than it will cost at another site. These people have too much money and dont care. Damn


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm about to order a box of Gran Habanos vintage 2002, it is one of the best budget cigars that I heard of. Gran Habanos Corojo #5 are also very good but a little bit pricier, yet still affordable!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

...I've still yet to try a GH Vintage 2002... or any GH for that matter:???:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great Budget Cigars

1. Capoeiras
2. Maria Mancini
3. Belinda Black Exquisitos
4. JR Ultimate
5. Consuegra
6. El Rey Del Mundo
7. LGC Wavell
8. Mayorga
9. CAO Brazilia ( I get mine for $4 or less)
10. Conquista by Rocky Patel
11. Puros Huerfanos 
12. Joya De Nicaragua ( Consul ) I get these for less than $4
13. Perdomo Lot 23
14. 5 Vegas Double Maduro
15. Alec Bradley Harvest '97
16. Arganese Maduro
17. Gran Habano 3 Siglos
18. Nica Libre
19. Pirates Gold ( 1 year rest at least)
20. Puros Indios Viaje Maduro


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Great Budget Cigars
> 
> 1. Capoeiras
> 2. Maria Mancini
> ...


Listen to this guy, from what I have seen and read on these forums there is no one more qualified to give you opinions on diamonds in the rough. I have not smoked all on that list, but I have smoked many of them and the ones i have smoked are great smokes. In the times that I have questions about a low priced sticks Gary's posts are the ones I'm reading. I have even went so far as to PM him a couple times about certain sticks and he has yet to steer wrong.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Some more good budget cigars:
Padron Londres Maduro ~$2.30 in five packs at CI. Smoke it slow to get full enjoyment
Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde natural ~ $2.20 various sources
Famous Nicaraguan 7000 natural (closeout) ~ $2.25; if you like Pepin & corojo wrappers
Famous Nicaraguan 3000 (closeout) ~ $2.25; strong cigar in body and nicotine
Cuba Aliados (sister cigar to Puros Indios) on sale at various retailers ~$2.00
Holts Little Havana Overruns (appear to be on closeout) ~2.00
Also go read the reviews at crapcigar.com - all cigars <$3


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree TW. Gary knows whereof he speaks.

I could add a couple:
JR Edicion Limitada Alternative
Famous Value Line Nic 100
Punch Elites Maduro
Bolivar Cofradia Petit
Flor de A Allones Especiales #5


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto ~$2 per stick
CAO La Traviata Divino ~$4 per stick


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

I will also hold my eyes on Gary's list. If everyone add new names and brands to the list how do you think to decide. I think maybe we should just agree one maybe 10-20 specific cigar dont you think?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Devils Weed Torpedos with a little rest . And def GH Vintage 2002 Robustos. Oh wait, Ron Mexicos !!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Just to add a few more to Gary's list:

La Aurora 2nds & Cetros 
Flor de Oliva Corojo & Nat
Cigar.coms House Blends: Col. Maddie, Corojo & Blue Connie.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

the Gran Habano 2002 and Bahia Maduro are my favorites


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't call myself an expert on budget sticks, but pretty much everything I smoke would be considered by many to be a budget cigar. Some of these might be just a hair over your budget of $50 a box, but not by much. My current favs:

Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Sancho Panza Double Maduro
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte
Flor de Oliva (Originals)
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro
Perdomo Fresh Rolled Cuban Wheels (I've only smoked a couple of these so far, but I like them enough that they'll probably find their way into my rotation soon)
Famous Exclusive Buenos Maduritos (petit coronas)
Villiger Export Maduros (short 15-20 minute smoke. Machine made, but quite good, and dirt cheap)

Expand your budget just a hair to ~$4 a stick and you get into some really good stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Now I understand why the GH Vintage 2002s are hard to catch in a deal on CBID anymore. Thank goodness many months back I picked up 2 bundles each of the Churchills and Robustos. Even figuring in price of frt I got them for $1.91 a stick.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000
> Oba Oba
> *JR Monte #2 Alt*
> ...


Ray,

How old do you smoke them?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

muddy said:


> the Gran Habano 2002 and Bahia Maduro are my favorites


+ 1 on the Bahia Maduros, I enjoy the Trinidads as well.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great thread and I have made this a "favorite" of mine to revisit...lots of other good ideas for me to to explore and this will make a great post for members who are on a budget but still want a great cigar.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro
Nica Libre 
Man O’ War Puro Authentico (easy to find a box on the devil's site under $50)


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Gary's list is bound to be golden.

I second (or nineteenth, orwhatever it is by now) the GH V 2002

Cliff beat me to the SP Double Maduro.

AF Curlyhead with some rest - but smoke 'em in private 'cause they don't look very formal. Box runs around $80.00, but it's a box of 40.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

But the MoW Puros are 10 to a box, not 20. I wouldn't call them true budget cigars. I'd add Perdomo Fresh Rolled Wheel to the list.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Yamaha53 said:


> Now I understand why the GH Vintage 2002s are hard to catch in a deal on CBID anymore. Thank goodness many months back I picked up 2 bundles each of the Churchills and Robustos. Even figuring in price of frt I got them for $1.91 a stick.


They show up on the Freefall occasionally, and you can still get them for a shake or two under 2 bucks shipped. Just got a bundle of robustos myself.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Yup, pretty much everything was said....

The GH 2002s are a first rate smoke. At $2 each, it would be foolish to pass up on them.

Shame on me for not listening to Gary about the Capoeiras....one of my BIGGEST cigar blunders to date. I could have gotten them under $40 a bundle.... now they are close to $100...I did not know that they were THAT good. The word caught on-- and the price followed. 

ERDMs are seriously underrated. I have had just about every single line of them (save for a few) and they are consistently well made (over YEARS, not months like some of the more popular sticks). The Robusto Larga and Suprema stand out after a year of rest-- especially the Supremas. So do the Flor de Llanezas. 

You can't go wrong with SPs.... you can't go wrong.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

i'll break the mold and say oliva serie g (i like the toro's) can be had for 2.75~3.00 a stick if you keep your eyes open.

while they aren't as consistent as I would like, each stick is in the "ok" to "really good" range.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Arganese Maduro 
Arganese Connecticut
Arganese Nicaraguan
5 Vegas Gold Connecticut
Perdomo Lot 826
Indian Tabac Maduro


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

for all of you Gran Habano Vintage 2002 lovers, the robusto's are currently on cbid freefall.

not really my flavor profile, but I can see why others like it:

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com

i should add that they are less than $2 each


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BKDW said:


> Yup, pretty much everything was said....
> 
> The GH 2002s are a first rate smoke. At $2 each, it would be foolish to pass up on them.
> 
> ...


PM sent my brother....just got word on this and won't move on til you see it and respond. Good things come to those who wait!!:clock:

What you said in bold is exactly right...I had to double check that to ensure I didn't post that..scary!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tritones said:


> *Gary's list is bound to be golden.*
> 
> I second (or nineteenth, orwhatever it is by now) the GH V 2002
> 
> ...


I think it's golden anyway...2 years of smoking an incredible amount of all kinds of cigars plus the ones I put on here and then some of what you other fellas have put in. This has the makings of one of the greatest threads ever because it appeals to so many...newbs and FOG's alike and with economics as it is...we need a break in having something that is really good but don't feel like we are having to choose between a great cigar and paying the house payment. Keep em coming Gents!!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I enjoy the Don Kiki red labels from Cuban Crafters. I picked up a bundle of 25 toro's for $40 on sale.


----------



## kalashxwar (Aug 22, 2010)

im pretty cheap on my budget cigars.

when i go to the gun range i bring a free cuba I find it perfect because i dont really have my mind on the cigar half the time and its really mild and its about a buck a cigar.

sol cubano series b is my go to bundle cigar when i want to just relax and not thing much about what i am smoking.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Oba Oba FTW! something like $60 for 2 bundles. Can't beat it. Give them a year they're solid sticks. Even after a few months they're decent enough to smoke. I keep hitting a brick wall on budget smokes so I'll probably stick to these. though I do have a Blue Label & a couple other cheap smokes here to try... 

what's the deal w/ the Gran Habano lovers? I've had two, one was absolutely rotten, one was half decent-good. Am I missing something? They were both gifted so I'm not sure if one was fresh and one got to sit. do you need to give them time, are they just inconsistent, what gives. I definitely see the appeal & they are right up my alley...


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000
> Oba Oba
> JR Monte #2 Alt
> ...


1+ on the Drew Estate La Vieja Habana line and the Famous 3000! Great sticks for the price.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Here are a few of my favorite $2 - $3 budget sticks available on CBID. 
Quintero maduro
Partagas Cifuentes
Blue Label


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Fonseca CC's... Bout $60 a box..


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like we all forgot about La Floridita from Famous. Also, they have the Maroma Fuerte which is a Pepin cheapo. Speaking of Pepin cheapos, what about the Fumadores from Holt's, they are pretty tasty.

Looks like you could smoke on the cheap for decades and not get bored.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Looks like we all forgot about La Floridita from Famous. Also, they have the Maroma Fuerte which is a Pepin cheapo. Speaking of Pepin cheapos, what about the *Fumadores from Holt's*, they are pretty tasty.
> 
> Looks like you could smoke on the cheap for decades and not get bored.


That's true.

That's very true.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Arnie said:


> Looks like we all forgot about La Floridita from Famous. Also, they have the Maroma Fuerte which is a Pepin cheapo. Speaking of Pepin cheapos, what about the Fumadores from Holt's, they are pretty tasty.
> 
> Looks like you could smoke on the cheap for decades and not get bored.


One of our BOTL is doing an expose' on some "cheapies" I sent to him and he experienced the La Floridita...gave it some pretty high remarks which didn't surprise me. For those of us who know our inexpensive cigars we get the last laugh some times.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

You all should stop smoking those GH 2002's...they're terrible...

In fact, send them all to me and I will help you make room in your humidors!


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

One of my favorite budget sticks would be the Cuban Rounds, They look like ugly sticks but are very good with a few months rest.


----------



## Stevebro (Jul 8, 2010)

They're ugly as sin but Consuegras seem a notch or two above the other cheap cigars I enjoy.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

One more time I will not hijack this thread, please allow me to articulate my thoughts...

Maybe we should collect all this suggestions. Add the best price/value information and make also a rate list so we all see what is on the top. And maybe we should make a "Puff gentleman agreement" that we will not over bid other Members of this House in Cbid  while we let others now who is who in cbid.... What you think?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bbasaran said:


> One more time I will not hijack this thread, please allow me to articulate my thoughts...
> 
> Maybe we should collect all this suggestions. Add the best price/value information and make also a rate list so we all see what is on the top. And maybe we should make a "Puff gentleman agreement" that we will not over bid other Members of this House in Cbid  while we let others now who is who in cbid.... What you think?


In theory I agree but in practicality depending on how many subscribe on the list...we'll limit ourselves from being able to bid on items that "we" want. As a gentlemen deferring to others is always a good idea but at some point we'd keep backing ourselves up that we'd never get to the front of the line to bid on items we want. There are other BOTL that I know their ID's and when I see I don't bid on the item just like if I know they want a specific item I will PM them about it. Maybe as a gentleman we could "split" the prize? It's a good idea in theory as I said but if it's a small grouping we can do this...I'm open/game for this.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

La Vieja Habana Maduro can be had even cheaper at times on Cigarauctioneer. I have also caught boxes of Antano's for less than $50


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Cigary said:


> In theory I agree but in practicality depending on how many subscribe on the list...we'll limit ourselves from being able to bid on items that "we" want. As a gentlemen deferring to others is always a good idea but at some point we'd keep backing ourselves up that we'd never get to the front of the line to bid on items we want. There are other BOTL that I know their ID's and when I see I don't bid on the item just like if I know they want a specific item I will PM them about it. Maybe as a gentleman we could "split" the prize? It's a good idea in theory as I said but if it's a small grouping we can do this...I'm open/game for this.


While I read..., maybe a "BOTL ID's" list can help? sometimes I see a item, nice priced maybe 1-2 hours left but Im not into it; so maybe I let it go (I will feel better if the winner is some from puff) maybe I will bid on it and at this point maybe I will push other BOTL; without knowing it to pay more I see there is to much maybe but maybe it is worth to try?

And how about to make a Top 20 Budget Cigar Value list? Do you think this will start more people to want the same items; (This is what you mean right=?,) so spliting is a very nice idea but Im outside the US ( I know I know Im saying this over and over, I'm also tired...) but it is not about me.

So maybe if we putt ideas together; We will make a "Budget Cigar List" and we will make a small "puff gentleman group" select the right items from our Budget Cigar List and share the cost. I mean this will be amazing. Did I get you right? If so Im also in.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bbasaran said:


> While I read..., maybe a "BOTL ID's" list can help? sometimes I see a item, nice priced maybe 1-2 hours left but Im not into it; so maybe I let it go (I will feel better if the winner is some from puff) maybe I will bid on it and at this point maybe I will push other BOTL; without knowing it to pay more I see there is to much maybe but maybe it is worth to try?
> 
> And how about to make a Top 20 Budget Cigar Value list? Do you think this will start more people to want the same items; (This is what you mean right=?,) so spliting is a very nice idea but Im outside the US ( I know I know Im saying this over and over, I'm also tired...) but it is not about me.
> 
> So maybe if we putt ideas together; We will make a "Budget Cigar List" and we will make a small "puff gentleman group" select the right items from our Budget Cigar List and share the cost. I mean this will be amazing. Did I get you right? If so Im also in.


Currently there are a couple of threads about Budget Cigars and members keep adding to that list as far as what they feel are good but yet inexpensive cigars. Secondly I think it might be a good idea for those who want to get together and have Puff Gentlemans Group that would incorporate Auctions Sites like: CBID, CigarAuctioneer, or others where we can see how auctions are doing. If we know each others ID's then we can PM or email each other to see if they are willing maybe to split the auction as I have done with others when I see they are bidding on something I want. Instead of driving the price up on any auction sometimes it's smarter to split winnings depending on a members needs/wants. I know when it comes to certain brands ( Capoeira, Puros Huerfanos, 601's, etc.) it's hard to split because I know the pricing on these is/will go up...but if anybody else is wanting to do this count me in.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

What no Black Pearl Rojo on the list, come on guys.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Currently there are a couple of threads about Budget Cigars and members keep adding to that list as far as what they feel are good but yet inexpensive cigars. Secondly I think it might be a good idea for those who want to get together and have Puff Gentlemans Group that would incorporate Auctions Sites like: CBID, CigarAuctioneer, or others where we can see how auctions are doing. If we know each others ID's then we can PM or email each other to see if they are willing maybe to split the auction as I have done with others when I see they are bidding on something I want. Instead of driving the price up on any auction sometimes it's smarter to split winnings depending on a members needs/wants. I know when it comes to certain brands ( Capoeira, Puros Huerfanos, 601's, etc.) it's hard to split because I know the pricing on these is/will go up...but if anybody else is wanting to do this count me in.


Gary - I'd be willing to go in on a split with you anytime!!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

As I plan the cigar club I talked about, 

I think that would be a good idea. Maybe we can fuse the ideas?


----------



## Chaz614 (Oct 28, 2010)

Flor De Oliva (Sumatra), GH 2002 (great cedar Notes), El rey de mundo (Nat Sherman), San Latano (habano), CAO (VR),."Gon'z Picks on C.I." has some pretty good advice on Budget Cigars. I'm actually waiting on a 10pk of Cuba Libre.


----------



## Chaz614 (Oct 28, 2010)

DAMN! I knew I was forgetting one......EL BATON! DELICIOUS!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> Gary - I'd be willing to go in on a split with you anytime!!


When I see deals I will let you know and see if you'd like to do that based on what cigar it is....I can even do splits up to 3 people as well as far as box splits.



BKDW said:


> As I plan the cigar club I talked about,
> 
> I think that would be a good idea. Maybe we can fuse the ideas?


Anything that lets us members in on a good deal is always worth doing...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Gary and Shawn, I am in as well, if you do decide to get something please let me know as I would be very interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

can anyone tell me anything of the fuente curly head? I bought one 3 weeks ago for $3 but I'm honestly scared to smoke it since I've been smoking the CAO Gold Karets lately and I just don't want to ruin my palette with a bad cigar. The wrapper is green and it is very mushy? sooooo... did I waste 3 bucks or should I get over my fear and go for it?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

SmokinSpider said:


> One of my favorite budget sticks would be the Cuban Rounds, They look like ugly sticks but are very good with a few months rest.


Lol that's too funny you say that... I got one a couple weeks ago from a guy who comes into the Casino on occasion. He said he was recently in the Dominican and picked up a few boxes. He offered me one and of course I couldn't pass. I mean it's not like he ever tips much if at all so a free cigar, something new, shit ya! Just a couple days ago I smoked it and was really surprised. I mean I figured it was probably a good cigar but dam, was it a GOOD cigar. Definitely something I plan on picking up now to have around. These guys are better than some of the $5-8 cigars I've smoked imho. Nothing special but a tasty all around good cigar.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

djangos said:


> Gary and Shawn, I am in as well, if you do decide to get something please let me know as I would be very interested.
> 
> Thanks!


You bet...at some point we'll have that list of people and we'll have a list of those cigars we like and are willing to share.



Joshbaker51 said:


> can anyone tell me anything of the fuente curly head? I bought one 3 weeks ago for $3 but I'm honestly scared to smoke it since I've been smoking the CAO Gold Karets lately and I just don't want to ruin my palette with a bad cigar. The wrapper is green and it is very mushy? sooooo... did I waste 3 bucks or should I get over my fear and go for it?


You're not going to ruin your palate even with a bad cigar and as far as the Fuente Curly Head goes for...if you paid $3 you paid too much. They can be had for $1.50 up to $2.50 ( Cigar.com)and while they are cheap they aren't too bad either. Yes, they are a bit 'mushy' and not much time is given as to how they are rolled...it's an aromatic cigar and they are made for an inexpensive cigar experience.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BKDW said:


> As I plan the cigar club I talked about,
> 
> I think that would be a good idea. Maybe we can fuse the ideas?


BTW Manny - what ever happened to that idea? I know there was a lot of interest (and a lot of questions) but it seemed like it had a head of steam & then just died off. Any new news??


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> BTW Manny - what ever happened to that idea? I know there was a lot of interest (and a lot of questions) but it seemed like it had a head of steam & then just died off. Any new news??


No, it hasn't died off...

Before the summer begins, there will be something in place.

I like to really think and plan before something is put out.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Gispert


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Also don't forget there are so many great deals out there that bring the prices on premium sticks into the $3 range. I've picked up some unbelievable smokes for around $80 for a box of 20/24/25...


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

RP 1992 seconds are not bad for the money. The fools on cbid push them up to high but you can find them cheap if you look.


----------



## papabear (Jun 20, 2010)

Devil's Weed and Flor de Oliva are two of my favorite cheapo cigars.

I recently got a box of John Bull. I smoked a couple after a month or so in the humi, and they weren't bad at all. I'm going to give the others a few months and see what happens.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I just ordered a few boxes from a few that I saw from this thread lol.:clap2:


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Anyone ever try Cuba Libre?

I got a box of these from Cbid for $28 in the magnum size and I must say I am loving these for the $$$


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a RP 1992 at the local B&M this past week. I guess I'm not a good candidate for budget cigars. It was alright I suppose, but it was lacking in flavor compared to some of the other cigars I enjoy, like La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero. For a couple more bucks a stick, I can get a much better tasting cigar and really enjoy it. I'm not in the tax bracket that allows me to pay 10 bucks a stick and up for cigars. I can buy La Flor's by the box at a price I can afford and avoid cheap cigars that leave me wondering why I wasted money on a cheap stick. I usually only smoke on weekends, maybe 3 to 5 cigars, so 6 to 7 a stick works for me (when I buy by the box).

I attempted to sign up for Cbid but they required registration with a credit card number and no way I would leave a credit card number on file with a small company. If Sony and Microsoft can have their security breached and credit card numbers stolen, what chance does a small company have of safely having your credit card number? Short answer, NONE.


Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

miket156 said:


> I attempted to sign up for Cbid but they required registration with a credit card number and no way I would leave a credit card number on file with a small company. If Sony and Microsoft can have their security breached and credit card numbers stolen, what chance does a small company have of safely having your credit card number? Short answer, NONE.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike T.


While they are nowhere near as big as Sony, C-Bid is owned by Cigars International, so they are actually a pretty large company, if that makes you feel better about them.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

russ812 said:


> While they are nowhere near as big as Sony, C-Bid is owned by Cigars International, so they are actually a pretty large company, if that makes you feel better about them.


CI does not have the $$$ resources that Sony or Microsoft has, so no, that doesn't make me feel better. I don't hand out a CC# to anyone to "keep on file". I don't use credit cards, I have a debit card. A debit card doesn't offer the protection a credit card does, and that's fine with me. My debit card doesn't cost me anything.

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## Shark Bait (Apr 23, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Also don't forget there are so many great deals out there that bring the prices on premium sticks into the $3 range. I've picked up some unbelievable smokes for around $80 for a box of 20/24/25...


I know what you mean, some of my favorite sticks come from the 60-80 dollar range. In this category my favorites are Punch and Nica Libre's.


----------



## Shark Bait (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone ever try the H. Upmann Banker's Series, they'll probably be the next ones I try.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Im learning slowly but surely, Rest Makes A Huge Difference on some inexpensive sticks !!! :whoo:


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Great Budget Cigars
> 
> 1. Capoeiras
> 2. Maria Mancini
> ...


I just bookmarked this post.  Gracias!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Shark Bait said:


> Anyone ever try the H. Upmann Banker's Series, they'll probably be the next ones I try.


Great cigar :beerchug:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

miket156 said:


> CI does not have the $$$ resources that Sony or Microsoft has, so no, that doesn't make me feel better. I don't hand out a CC# to anyone to "keep on file". I don't use credit cards, I have a debit card. A debit card doesn't offer the protection a credit card does, and that's fine with me. My debit card doesn't cost me anything.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike T.


We understand completely and in this day and age we get pretty anxious when we see how people can get their identity stolen or have their credit cards attacked. CBID is a reputable company and there are a lot of us who do use it...I leave my CC on file ( it's a Capital One Card which guarantees that if anything happens...it doesn't cost me a cent) and there are Debit Cards like B of A that do protect your charges if there is fraud...so just so you know that there is protection in place. The choice is yours of course and the auctions can save you money but peace of mind has its own price as I'm sure you are aware of that.:beerchug:



Shark Bait said:


> Anyone ever try the H. Upmann Banker's Series, they'll probably be the next ones I try.


Yes...and they are a great cigar so buy with confidence on that one...have about a box of them and when they get about 8 months of rest you're going to think they are a $12 cigar.



BlackandGold508 said:


> Im learning slowly but surely, Rest Makes A Huge Difference on some inexpensive sticks !!! :whoo:


Ain't it great to know these kinds of things?:beerchug:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Great ??? Its amazing !!! Cant wait to order my Capo's and let them hibernate !!!!!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

srfulton said:


> You cant buy anything on cibid because of idiots that will buy at high prices. That is what makes this place so popular. They can have a good deal for a good price but someone will always want to win and bid more than it will cost at another site. These people have too much money and dont care. Damn


They way I bid on Cbid is to look for sampler auctions that have just opened that have several lots available and no bids have been placed. I bid low price for several of the lots and sometimes get lucky and win one.

Says a nice 5'er with some decent smokes opens and has 5 avaliable. (I really like the ones with the La Aurora 1492 Belicoso) I will bid $11 or $12 on 4 of the lots. Will never win all 4 lots but do get lucky and pick up a 5'er now and then for just over $2 a stick.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It might just be me, but I have some GH2s that have been sitting for about a year now, and they're actually pretty good!


----------



## p2min-cl (May 14, 2007)

Shark Bait said:


> Let's face it guys it's rough times out there what with the economy being the way it is. Though we'd like to indulge ourselves with really good premium cigars it's just not always possible, so I ask the question: what are your favorite 'budget cigars', and by that I mean cigars in the $50.00 and less range. To kick things off I'll name some that I think are pretty good.
> 
> 1) Gran Habanos (just found out about these today, and they're terrific!)
> 2) Casa Blanca (surprisingly good IMHO and very mild and creamy)


You are on the money with these two.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Great ??? Its amazing !!! Cant wait to order my Capo's and let them hibernate !!!!!


mine have been chillin for 6 months and taste amazing :rockon:

actually smoked an '08 gold medal and preferred the capomg:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't know if anyone is interested or not - 
This a.m. Cbid has Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto 20/$32.5, 125 lots
Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com

CI has a bundle deal on Churchills.
(FYI - not pushing either sight - especially the Devil)


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

gentimmy said:


> mine have been chillin for 6 months and taste amazing :rockon:
> 
> actually smoked an '08 gold medal and preferred the capomg:


Sshhhh, Lets not tell anyone else. lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Got my 20 GH Vintage Robusto's coming today...should be here in a couple hours. These are great sticks already, but how much do they improve with age? I might hit a second bundle and keep them just for aging if it makes any sense to age the crap out of these.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Got my 20 GH Vintage Robusto's coming today...should be here in a couple hours. These are great sticks already, but how much do they improve with age? I might hit a second bundle and keep them just for aging if it makes any sense to age the crap out of these.


I have about one of these a month, and i swear each one tastes different. Even though there not a bad smoke right away. My goal is to have a 150qt cooler full of these .


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> I have about one of these a month, and i swear each one tastes different. Even though there not a bad smoke right away. My goal is to have a 150qt cooler full of these .


My goal is to poop in a Camacho Liberty coffin and send it to you...see, we both have goals! :target:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> My goal is to poop in a Camacho Liberty coffin and send it to you...see, we both have goals! :target:


I'll post the review .


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro, any vitola. I've never had a bad one and would keep these around in large quantities if I had the money.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gran Habano 2002's do get better with age, however I always smoke a few ROTT and the rest go down for 3+ months.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I also happen to like Partagas Cifuentes...they are quite tasty for a fairly inexpensive stick (I just won a five pack of Deciembres off of CBid for $10).

And I'll second Gary's suggestions of Puros Huerfanos (I just had a lancero which was fantastic), Consuegra (I recently split a bundle of the #15 maduros which are supposedly overruns of Hoyo de Monterrey maduros or Excalibur maduros), Perdomo Lot 23, and Nica Libre. I recently won a fiver of the Arganese maduros which I am looking forward to trying after reading so many positive remarks about them as a budget stick. I've heard great things about Maria Mancinis and have one that Manny (BKDW) sent me a while back that I can't wait to try; also the Capos are excellent for an affordable full bodied treat. All great suggestions...


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

For those of us who enjoy GH 2002 and SLS better stock up because they shut down production to make the Azteca (by the way anyone tried one?)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

For those of you talking about the GH 2002's... where do you get them at $1.50 a stick?!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Derek2783 said:


> For those of you talking about the GH 2002's... where do you get them at $1.50 a stick?!


On the make me an offer part of CI...20 sticks for $30, and they accepted that offer!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gracias!


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

I see that JR's Weekly Special includes Consuegras. Buy 2 bundles and get the 3rd free. $50 for 75 cigars is a great deal. I'm all out of space in both of my humidors. Time to get smoking, I guess.

JRCigars.com Weekly Special: FREE Consuegra Cigars!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> On the make me an offer part of CI...20 sticks for $30, and they accepted that offer!


I looked for 'em there, looks like they dropped the bundles to 10 sticks.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I am on my third bundle of La Aurora seconds - got belicosos from CI, Bristol Especiale & Robustos from Cbid ($1.10ea).
Give then 6-9 months - damn fine smoke - mild to medium, but just a really good tasty smoke.
I stuck my last three beli's in my high end box for a special occasion - they are that good.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just had a few Oba Oba's with about 8 months rest and they were fantastic! 50 Robustos are $69 shipped to your door!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

You may have seen my "Shuckins Special" review - which is actually a Hoyo de Monterrey maduro robusto. I enjoyed it, so I went shopping for some more. Found out they make them in a lancero, so I bought a fiver. Smoked one last weekend and really enjoyed it. You can get them for around $2.00 a stick. For a beautiful and tasty lancero. $2.00. That's all. What are you waiting for?


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Tritones said:


> You may have seen my "Shuckins Special" review - which is actually a Hoyo de Monterrey maduro robusto. I enjoyed it, so I went shopping for some more. Found out they make them in a lancero, so I bought a fiver. Smoked one last weekend and really enjoyed it. You can get them for around $2.00 a stick. For a beautiful and tasty lancero. $2.00. That's all. What are you waiting for?


I'm waiting for you to tell me where you can get them for $2/stick...


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> I'm waiting for you to tell me where you can get them for $2/stick...


Hoyo De Monterrey Largo Elegante Cigars - Maduro Box of 25

http://www.***************.com/ciga...nterrey-largo-elegante-maduro-cigar/280-23280.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Hoyo De Monterrey Largo Elegante Cigars - Maduro Box of 25
> 
> http://www.***************.com/ciga...terrey-largo-elegante-maduro-cigar/280-23280.


That.

Or this:

Hoyo De Monterrey Largo Elegante

Mike's Cigars presents Hoyo de Monterrey cigars

I bought the fiver from Mike's - ended up paying $3.00 a stick, but wanted to buy a smaller quantity to try them out. I gave one away to a friend across the pond, gave one to my smoking buddy when I had mine on Sunday, and I have two buried in the coolidor for some R&R before they step up to the firing line.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

some yard sticks for you guys who like Pinar (a buck a stick)

POWERHOUSE 20 SAMPLER $19.95

POWERHOUSE 20 SAMPLER

4 Pinar Del Rio Value CT
4 Pinar Del Rio Value Maduro, 
4 Cubanacan, 
4 VSOP Nicaragua CT, 
4 G.A.R. Vanguard Corojo.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

as per TXMATT's thread most things from Tabacalera Tropical have a high probability of being good/ and available inexpensively, they seem to be available at Holt's. I also found this link Trademarks of TROPICAL TOBACCO, INC. (60 trademarks) of the trademarked names of cigars from this company if you want to dig deeper.

Personal experience tells me that Puros Indios Siembra de Oro are pretty awesome, Supervisor selection from alec bradely are good, cuba libre, 2nd on the pirates gold (gary), oliveros classic which manny has mentioned need some rest( i let it set a couple months smoked one and know it needs 6 months more to bring the good flavor all the way through the cigar, it was only about 2 inches in. La Flor De Cano- just re released, buy these up on cbid before everyone finds out about them. I got some last week, they taste good but are rough around the edges need some rest but I bought mine because i heard shuckins likes em so that was enough for me. Perdomo slow aged, Gran Habano Vintage 2002, has a tight draw but they get better with age. El Mejor Expresso another great maduro, same with Nestor Reserved (maduro), La estrella cubana needs rest, like a broken record

Guess thats enough name dropping and secret disclosing for the day.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I just cut and pasted all the names and added up duplicates. The ones with more than 3 votes are [votes in ()]:

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (14)
Flor de Oliva (4)
Capoiera (4)
Nica Libre (4)
Sancho Panza dbl. maduro (4)
Gran Habano (3) - 
Oba Oba (3)
Casa Blanca (3)
Devil's Weed (3)
El Rey Del Mundo (3)
Famous Nicaraguan 3000 (3)
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte (3)
Perdomo Lot 23 (3)

I look forward to trying some of the well respected budget smokes. Thanks everyone for your input. Time to hunt :cb.


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I just cut and pasted all the names and added up duplicates. The ones with more than 3 votes are [votes in ()]:
> 
> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (14)
> Flor de Oliva (4)
> ...


Great summary. From info in the thread I have lot of these on the way. So fsr the el rey del mundo and capoiera are exceptional smokes. Didn't care for the lot 23.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I enjoy:

1876
Magellan
Pirate's Gold


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Diesel UHC, Diesel shorty ($3 if you know where to buy cigarsforless.com), Cuba Libre One (CI and cigar.com), $2.50 AJ Fernandez fresh rolled (cigars.com), La Herencia Cubana (Oscuro Fuerte only, the others are not as good).


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

:bump:

$1 sticks I stock, smoke and enjoy:
Free Cuba
1986 Reserve
Pirate's Gold
Casa del Turrent
Flor del Todo
Joya del Jefe
Palma Real :lalala:


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

For the sake of contributing here and learning about a few good low-price smokes, look for Cuban Crafters box specials on J. L. Salazar sticks of various sizes. Both the naturals and maduros are delicious. Usually in the $90+ range (box of 25) they are frequently (and temporarily) reduced to $60 or less. When that happens I try to grab a box as they are an excellent smoke.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

kevin thanks for the bump, I was thinking of doing this my self. The pirates gold, especially the rothschild maduro, casa de turrent, and free cuba are good. Of course rest the pirates gold, and the free cuba turns into a different cigar with some rest.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> kevin thanks for the bump, I was thinking of doing this my self. The pirates gold, especially the rothschild maduro, casa de turrent, and free cuba are good. Of course rest the pirates gold, and the free cuba turns into a different cigar with some rest.


Agreed! I knew you were all right, Andrew!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I enjoy:
> 
> 1876
> Magellan
> Pirate's Gold


You're speakin' my language, Russ!


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Little over $10 on the Less then $50 range. I can not speak enough about this cigar i enjoy it. 
Ramon Bueso Genisis The Project


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Although I -PERSONALLY- think the Ramon Bueso is a direct knock off branding wise of our LP brand, I have to admit the few cigars I have sampled have been very impressive for the money. I am actually going to buy a few boxes myself to see if it is consistent.

For me, El Rey del Mundo and JR Ultimate Maduros and Cabinet Series have been my hands down favorite in excellent value segment forever - imo all three are very solid smokes. 

BR,

Steve Saka
President, Drew Estate


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

ssaka said:


> Although I -PERSONALLY- think the Ramon Bueso is a direct knock off branding wise of our LP brand, I have to admit the few cigars I have sampled have been very impressive for the money. I am actually going to buy a few boxes myself to see if it is consistent.
> 
> For me, El Rey del Mundo and JR Ultimate Maduros and Cabinet Series have been my hands down favorite in excellent value segment forever - imo all three are very solid smokes.
> 
> ...


Steve, you should resurrect MOTT!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

ssaka said:


> Although I -PERSONALLY- think the Ramon Bueso is a direct knock off branding wise of our LP brand, I have to admit the few cigars I have sampled have been very impressive for the money. I am actually going to buy a few boxes myself to see if it is consistent.
> 
> For me, El Rey del Mundo and JR Ultimate Maduros and Cabinet Series have been my hands down favorite in excellent value segment forever - imo all three are very solid smokes.
> 
> ...


I've read this comparison in a few threads that compared this cigar to the LP #9 and am not sure where the comparison originated. Nothing in the marketing materials, either online or in the catalogs, has come close to mentioning Liga Privada in the same breath with the Genesis and I never once thought or got the impression while searching out info and reviews that this was a cheaper version of that cigar. I've smoked a couple of Genesis robustos, and while I can't compare them to an LP9 since it's been so long since I've had one, I can say that the Genesis is a very good cigar that is priced below it's actual value and would appeal to smokers of the LP lines.

Just curious where the parallels were drawn. I

+1 on the JE Ults and ERDM....consistently great smokes.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been wondering about those Ramon Bueso's and am going to have to give them a try. Can't imagine them being as good as LP though. I didn't even know that they were supposed to be similar.

As for budget sticks, I have always been a fan of the 5 Vegas Golds. I smoke a mild cigar every morning with my coffee, and usually it's either a 5 Vegas or a Perdomo Champagne. I prefer the Perdomo, but it's hard to beat 5 Vegas for the price. BTW you can get a Xikar lighter for $5 with a box purchase from CI right now


----------



## Liga617 (Jul 11, 2012)

I was thinking of picking up a couple Gran Habano Vintage 2002 after seeing there popular on this thread . Are they good? The only budget cigar so far that I have enjoyed is the 5 Vegas gold maduro . I picked up a pack of Joya de Nicaragua counsels from cbid but they have a nasty taste. I'm letting them sit for a while and hopeing it goes away. I had a robusto Joya de Nicaragua and it was bomb one of the creamiest smokes I've tasted so far, but the cbid ones have a flavor that's not smokeable.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

The GHV2002 isn't universally loved, but with a year or so of rest I think they smoke well above their price point. They also look really classy with the cedar sleeve and the ribbon on the foot. And the embossed coat-of-arms band. Let's see, where have I seen that combination before?



















:biggrin: :nod:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Got handed a Rocky Patel R4 this past weekend. Surprised how good it was, milder than my usual smokes but planning to order some soon.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

The Gurkha Park Avenue 44 is a very nice mild stick for $1.75 on the devil site. Very similar to a Macanudo or a Vega Fina to my tastes.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> I've read this comparison in a few threads that compared this cigar to the LP #9 and am not sure where the comparison originated. Nothing in the marketing materials, either online or in the catalogs, has come close to mentioning Liga Privada in the same breath with the Genesis and I never once thought or got the impression while searching out info and reviews that this was a cheaper version of that cigar. I've smoked a couple of Genesis robustos, and while I can't compare them to an LP9 since it's been so long since I've had one, I can say that the Genesis is a very good cigar that is priced below it's actual value and would appeal to smokers of the LP lines.
> 
> Just curious where the parallels were drawn. I
> 
> +1 on the JE Ults and ERDM....consistently great smokes.


I do think the sticker/stick appearance of the Genesis looks a lot like the LP #9 (though nowhere near as elegant/graceful). Maybe that's what Steve was referring to when he said it was a knockoff branding wise of the LP brand.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

stonecutter2 said:


> I do think the sticker/stick appearance of the Genesis looks a lot like the LP #9 (though nowhere near as elegant/graceful). Maybe that's what Steve was referring to when he said it was a knockoff branding wise of the LP brand.


The branding is decidedly like LPs. White band, scripted dark writing over faded light grey pattern, and a shiny, embossed crest on the back. Totally knocking off on the Liga brand, though I agree, it's not nearly as elegant. It has a hotel lobby feel to it somehow, actually.

I think the comparison to Liga Privada in terms of taste came from the only review that was available online for a while, which was by that "truck driver" review guy. He mentioned that it was a poor man's Liga, and so when CI started their marketing blitz, people looked online to see what other reviews said, and that review was the only one people kept seeing initially, and so LP fans thought "well, for $2, why the heck not try it?"


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

The Genesis are delicious. Not as smooth as an LP#9 but better than average for the price -- now $3! 

I've been experimenting with "house blends". Ordered one (Contra-Petitcron bundle) from Cuban Crafters recently and will report on it after resting it for a while. I also took a chance a month or so ago on Famous Smoke Nicaragua 5000 (bundle 20 for $37). They're resting too, but I've tried 2 of them and they're pretty good sticks for the price. Interestingly, flavors are muted to the tongue but really deep an rich in the retrohale. They are supposed to be "strong" sticks, but I think they're more of a medium. I'm hoping these will only get better with age. Another Cuban Crafters that seems to come up again and again in special deals (usually about $65 for a box of 25) are the J.L. Salazar toros in both natural and maduro wrappers. These are a smallish toro more like a largish robusto, and both are well constructed and delicious for that price.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

ssaka said:


> Although I -PERSONALLY- think the Ramon Bueso is a direct knock off branding wise of our LP brand, I have to admit the few cigars I have sampled have been very impressive for the money. I am actually going to buy a few boxes myself to see if it is consistent.
> 
> For me, El Rey del Mundo and JR Ultimate Maduros and Cabinet Series have been my hands down favorite in excellent value segment forever - imo all three are very solid smokes.
> 
> ...


All great choices right there. I think the Maria Mancini deserves another vote. They are extremely smooth and full of flavor. They may not be overly complex, but what is there is very enjoyable.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Don_in_Texas said:


> I've been wondering about those Ramon Bueso's and am going to have to give them a try. Can't imagine them being as good as LP though. I didn't even know that they were supposed to be similar.
> 
> As for budget sticks, I have always been a fan of the 5 Vegas Golds. I smoke a mild cigar every morning with my coffee, and usually it's either a 5 Vegas or a Perdomo Champagne. I prefer the Perdomo, but it's hard to beat 5 Vegas for the price. BTW you can get a Xikar lighter for $5 with a box purchase from CI right now


 You should try the EP Carillo New Wave, and the San Lotano Oval Conn. which are both some of the best out there. A little more pricey than those two, so they don't really belong here, but I thought I should let you know.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

I've tried several of the budget sticks, many in this thread and I'm just always disappointed. The one I used to keep on hand was a Punch double maddy rothschild but only after a year and sometimes here lately they still weren't ready. Another one that has surprised me is the Indian Tabak maduro. I picked up a 5 pack when I bought my current humidor a little over 3 years ago. The one I had then wasn't worth finishing but I pulled one out last weekend and after 3 years in the humi it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, some irony here... I've bought budget sticks hoping to push my average smoke price down by smoking the cheap ones more often than the expensive ones. But it turns out the cheap ones need much more rest than the expensive sticks to be enjoyable so instead of smoking them more, I'm having to rest them for a long time while I smoke the better (younger) expensive sticks. I'm hoping that this process will eventually pay off.

So far the exception to the rule have been the J. L. Salazars which are pretty delicious ROTT. Problem there is they are not always available at the low price point. Normally these are $4/stick (box price) and only once in a while seem to go on sale (always Cuban Crafters) in the $2 range.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hearing some good things about the La Vieja Habana maduros... anyone else tried them?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> I've read this comparison in a few threads that compared this cigar to the LP #9 and am not sure where the comparison originated. Nothing in the marketing materials, either online or in the catalogs, has come close to mentioning Liga Privada in the same breath with the Genesis and I never once thought or got the impression while searching out info and reviews that this was a cheaper version of that cigar. I've smoked a couple of Genesis robustos, and while I can't compare them to an LP9 since it's been so long since I've had one, I can say that the Genesis is a very good cigar that is priced below it's actual value and would appeal to smokers of the LP lines.
> 
> Just curious where the parallels were drawn.


I hadn't read anything (or was aware of) anyone comparing the Genesis to the LP#9 but I picked up a single because I was seeing a lot of people liked them. By the time I got to the second third I could not shake the impression that it tasted like someone wanted to find out what a #9 would taste like if it had a heavy Honduran flavor profile. That flavor is not really to my preference but I thought it was a very good cigar otherwise at a very reasonable price. Does it stack up to the LP? Not in my opinion but the price difference definitely gives it a market.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I just cut and pasted all the names and added up duplicates. The ones with more than 3 votes are [votes in ()]:
> 
> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (14)
> Flor de Oliva (4)
> ...


wait... Pinar Del Rio Habano Sungrown is not in this list?

these can be had for $2 or less per stick on the usual auction/deal sites regularly.

J.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

PDR Oscuro should be on that list...


----------

